# Dodge County



## duke13 (Oct 25, 2005)

I got invited to go to Dodge County the weekend of Nov.18-20.  When is the rut typically in Dodge? Is anyone seeing much rut activity happening?


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Oct 26, 2005)

Here in Pulaski County (which borders Dodge) just in the last couple of days scrapes are starting to come out of everywhere.


----------



## horsecreek (Oct 26, 2005)

telfair, next door to to dodge, is about nov 10th-20th.


----------



## TMAC (Nov 1, 2005)

I have been hunting Dodge for 25 years. I would say Nov. 8th-16th would be the peak. I saw 2 big bucks this past Sat. They are starting to cruise. Lots of fresh rubs and scrapes.


----------

